# Alpha vs. Delta



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

These two quadras seem similar to me, but then again, I'm very new at this. What are the main differences that you've noticed?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

In Delta the intuitive Ne element is blocked with ethical function Fi. This makes them interested in people's potential. Deltas gravitate towards unusual and promising people.

In Alpha the intuitive Ne element is blocked with logical function Ti. This makes them gravitate towards unusual ideas. Their ethical element Fe is blocked with Si meaning that Alphas are more demanding of concrete demonstrations of positive emotions.

There is also this comparison by functions: Plus/Minus signs


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

I remember reading somewhere (I can't find it, don't sue me) that:

Alpha - chaotic peace
Beta - chaotic war
Gamma - lawful war
Delta - lawful peace

or

Alpha - childhood
Beta - adolescence
Gamma - adulthood
Delta - old age

Also, the difference between α and δ is also that the former is Merry and Democratic, while the latter is Serious and Aristocratic.
Merry and serious
Aristocracy and democracy


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

The concept of a "quadra" is really interesting when you think of groups you know who fit into (at least mostly) the type lines. 

This is hardly scientific, but in my observation, Delta quadra groups tend to be "innocently" fun, convergent around the specific group, structure-minded, and centered around core values that the people in the group seem to agree with. My college roommate is an ESTJ, his girlfriend ENFP, and we had a mutual ISTJ friend. Often, the ENFP came up with ideas for fun activities to do, but the conversations were fairly conventional, and pragmatically-focused during them with a few jokes or bits of humor here. I'd say Delta likes organized fun, with a _hint _of principled rebellion here and there. (ESTJ x2 and ENFP once stole pumpkins from a churchyard patch for Halloween - OOOOOOOH!) 

Alpha, on the other hand, has Fe, so it may be more "social" in a people/outside-oriented way. I've actually never met an Alpha group, only bits and pieces (ESFJ and ISFJ together), and in the experiences I have with it, the focus tends to be more on doing something somewhat boring/domestic together while talking about popular trends, or societal happenings. 

It's not that I don't think Delta is less social than Alpha, just that it's more focused on the individual influences of a conversation, where I've seen Alpha as being more intensely communally-oriented. 

Beta is the one where, phoooosh, you can really see the influence of the quadra dynamics. My fraternity house in college was an ISTP, 2 ESTP, and 2 ENFJ - criminy, what a loud _mess _that was (though fun). Fighting, throwing, blood, bruises, punches, competition, loud jackassery, group cohesion because of all this. And _usually_, it was a _Gamma_ that made it happen, by somehow disrupting the collectiveness of the group! The Betas would team up against the lone wolf gamma, who then became the "bitch" of the group for awhile - though usually not for long, because the other Gammas, including myself, hardly cared enough to help them out. 

The Gammas are more secretive and stick to their own "unsaid" thing like the Deltas if it seems more pragmatic, but they actually don't mind a bit of brashness like the Betas. I actually noticed that the Alphas in this group were "okay" with it too, but they watched from the sidelines and didn't join in. The Deltas weren't even there to begin with because they didn't like the brashness, haha.


----------



## MightyLizardKing (Jun 7, 2014)

Alphas have a "Beta-ness" to them in their willingness to be a bit asshoely and rebellious but it typically comes in the form of out there ideas that challenge established beliefs or playfully mocking social norms/expectations. None of it is too physical.

e.g., 




Deltas have a "Gamma-ness" to them in the sense that they are more private and more focused on pragmatism and work and having "purposeful" discussions; however, these discussions are usually about personal topics/projects and they are not as forceful in their pragmatism as Gammas can sometimes be. They also like to give advice like Gammas but it tends to be more "go your own way" advice rather than "do it my way." Oh, they are also more open-minded when it comes to people and will typically give most people a chance where as, in my experience, you usually have to prove yourself to gammas before you even get a chance at all


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Alpha and Delta both value Ne and Si- or "childlike perception"/"Judicious" as Socionics calls it.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Aconite had it correct. Alpha is immature and doesn't care. Beta is immature trying to be mature. Gamma is mature still stuck on immature things. Delta is adult.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

cyamitide said:


> In Delta the intuitive Ne element is blocked with ethical function Fi. This makes them interested in people's potential. Deltas gravitate towards unusual and promising people.
> 
> In Alpha the intuitive Ne element is blocked with logical function Ti. This makes them gravitate towards unusual ideas. Their ethical element Fe is blocked with Si meaning that Alphas are more demanding of concrete demonstrations of positive emotions.
> 
> There is also this comparison by functions: Plus/Minus signs


If I value concepts and ideas more than people am I in alpha quadra?


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Aconite had it correct. Alpha is immature and doesn't care. Beta is immature trying to be mature. Gamma is mature still stuck on immature things. Delta is adult.


How are INFPs adults?? That's why I think socionics and mbti are separate.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

Rabid Seahorse said:


> Alpha and Delta both value Ne and Si- or "childlike perception"/"Judicious" as Socionics calls it.


I can't decide if I'm alpha or delta.


----------

